# Top dollar name brand wood chunks.



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

All the places I been getting chunks in those 5 to 8 pound bags are putting out all the Holliday junk and putting away the grilling stuff.. 
So I went over to HD today to grab a bag of chunks. They sell Kingsford and Weber brand chunks..  what a joke! $8.99 for a scrawny little bag of chunks..   I feel like a total A** for buying them there at full price. 
I was tired and just didn't feel like driving all over for the better deals. 
I must say though, the Weber chunks look very uniform in size.. not much bark or chips.  

 So I go to the meat market next to HD and find out they sell chunks.. Same size bag but $1.50 cheaper..  dang! The meat market has all the supplies for making jerky and sausage. all kinds of rubs and spices. they sell all the cure types and casings for sausage..  they even had injectors and thermometers.. Lol oh well.. now I have another choice as where to get chunks anyway.


----------



## b-one (Oct 7, 2017)

I buy my wood from Fruita wood and BBQ supply. I think it it's much better then those dry chunks from the store. Give them a shot some time.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

b-one said:


> I buy my wood from Fruita wood and BBQ supply. I think it it's much better then those dry chunks from the store. Give them a shot some time.



It looks like they charge $28.00 for 10# bag of chunks. that's way to much.. even  with free shipping.


----------



## b-one (Oct 8, 2017)

In my WSM I only use 4-6 chunks per smoke so it goes a long way. It just seems(it maybe my imagination) to have better flavor on the finished product. I got a rack of St.Louis spares on the rotisserie with Stubbs,pecan and cherry right now.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

b-one said:


> In my WSM I only use 4-6 chunks per smoke so it goes a long way. It just seems(it maybe my imagination) to have better flavor on the finished product. I got a rack of St.Louis spares on the rotisserie with Stubbs,pecan and cherry right now.



Good stuff! I use 4 or 5 chunks for 8 hours or so.. that sounds about right..


----------

